
Show HN: Track and improve your reading with reallyread.it. **iOS is live!!** - bill_rr
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reallyread-it/id1441825432
======
bill_rr
Hey! reallyread.it helps you read better stuff, more deeply. We aim to be a
social media platform that's actually _good_ for you.

Backstory: Two years ago we set out to fix commenting by prohibiting people
from commenting on articles and stories they haven't actually read. To make it
work, we invented a way to identify whether or not a person has read something
entirely.

Real reading is fun! It feeds the brain and soul. Our product makes you feel
happier and healthier.

Jeff (CTO) and I will be here all day so check it out and let us know what you
think!

